# Mantis set up



## macromatt (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi all this is my set up ready for when my orchid reaches a reasonable size.

For now she is in the small tub you can see in the second pic.


----------



## dmina (Feb 6, 2015)

That is a nice enclosure!


----------



## CosbyArt (Feb 6, 2015)

Nice large habitat. I don't see a stick of hot glue anywhere though.  

Only problem is feeding as there are so many places for feeders to hide or be over looked by your mantis. Although a little care at feeding time, or hand feeding, and it will be fine.


----------



## macromatt (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks all, I was thinking of moving her in next week and just placing her in the tub at feeding times?


----------



## CosbyArt (Feb 6, 2015)

macromatt said:


> Thanks all, I was thinking of moving her in next week and just placing her in the tub at feeding times?


That would work even better, good idea. If nothing else it will also allow some interaction time too.


----------



## macromatt (Feb 6, 2015)

Cool! I will try this


----------



## macromatt (Feb 14, 2015)

Update;

I've not moved her in yet, I'm struggling with humidity vs heat. I have a heat mat taped underneath the glass that is on most of the day, when this happens the heat rises to around 75-80, but humidity drops to around 50-55. So I spray the terrium well, and turn off the heat mat for the night, I wake up and humidity is at 75-85, but temp is 60-65!!!!

Any Ideas what I can do? the top of the terrium is the wire mesh so heat is lost through that I'm guessing.

For now she is in her tub.

Matt


----------



## macromatt (Feb 15, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Feb 15, 2015)

if the terrarium has a mesh lid, you can cover the mesh with saran wrap.


----------



## CosbyArt (Feb 16, 2015)

Indeed cover the majority of the mesh lid, of course leaving enough exposed for proper air flow.

I know in my habitats even adding a fine microscreen will help. I personally use organza fabric as fruit flies can't escape - but it makes it hard to see in as it has a mirror finish. I get around the visibility problem with shinning a pen flashlight into the habitat.


----------



## LAME (Feb 16, 2015)

Salvage an old T-shirt, cut it open and use a layer of the cotton fabric.. If enclosure is small enough, use a rubber band/hairtie to hold and stretch into place.

LoL, sorry... "Tough times call for despite measures..."

I know I've been without material to fashion a lid a few times and had to make due with whatever I could find and salvage from laying around home.

Could also try toilet paper or paper towel... Depart the 2 ply pieces and use a single ply of it as a lid. (Needs rubber band/hairtie.)

....Pantyhose?

 be creative my friend!


----------



## macromatt (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks all, I've decided to order some Perspex for to size to cover the mesh , and drill some holes in it.

For now I've got a towel over the top lol


----------



## mdb (Feb 23, 2015)

This may sound ridiculous but what I did was use an emergency mylar blanket and wrapped the enclosure in it. It took a bit of work taping and cutting it for the doors; it isn't aesthetic at all but it gets the job done.


----------



## CosbyArt (Feb 23, 2015)

mdb said:


> This may sound ridiculous but what I did was use an emergency mylar blanket and wrapped the enclosure in it. It took a bit of work taping and cutting it for the doors; it isn't aesthetic at all but it gets the job done.


Hey, if it works use it.  Got any pictures?

As long as you can feed and water the mantis, and it isn't in permanent darkness, it is a good quick fix until your Plexiglass/Perspex comes in.


----------



## ArvadaLanee (Jul 22, 2015)

Can you not use a thermostat with the heat mat? I use one for the under tank heater on my snake vivarium. That way you can just set the heat at whatever temperature you want. I haven't made a mantis enclosure just yet, so I don't know if there is some reason this wouldn't work, but I just thought I'd throw it out there. I think mine was pretty cheap off of eBay. It's the kind meant for growing seeds, but it does just fine for the UTH on the snake viv.


----------

